# Best power auger



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

NOTE to anyone with an auger, tiller or anything with a Tecumseh TCII or TC200/TC300 engine, this little item is what fails the most on those engines. A lot of people think its the fuel line leaking, after they replace the fuel line and its still leaks they'll give up, its how I gotten a lot of my TC engines.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought the new P1 rocket by eskimo this year. Runs like a top. I don't know how it would do side by side with any other auger, but I don't care either. It is light, powerful, and (so far) reliable. After 20 seasons with the ol strikemaster mag 2000, this thing is a dream.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

mhodnettjr said:


> I bought the new P1 rocket by eskimo this year. Runs like a top. I don't know how it would do side by side with any other auger, but I don't care either. It is light, powerful, and (so far) reliable. After 20 seasons with the ol strikemaster mag 2000, this thing is a dream.


I'm hoping Franks get their order in soon, i want to get my hands on this one


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

I need answers. I saw a clam plate drill gadget work yesterday and loved it. I have a 8" SM Laser hand auger and I already have a nice Rigid Impact driver with a 1/2" drive head but no chuck for drill bits. Does Clam make an adapter so I can use my impact driver?


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I was board and hooked up my Milwaukee M18 mid torque impact to my auger. The answer is yes you can do it. But!!!! It was so f.n.g loud. The auger amplified the sound of the impact. Between scaring all the fish away and every other fisherman on the lake wanting to kill me. I thought I better not do it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I tried to find a thread related to the use of an impact driver vs a drill but could not, maybe I saw it on another site? Anywhos it was about how impact drivers do not work as well as a drill does.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

unclecbass said:


> Jiffy pro 4 propane, I love it


Me too!


----------



## Thomas Selwa (Jan 15, 2018)

vellul said:


> Want to throw it out there looking to get a new gas auger need reviews. I am leaning towards the Eskimo mako 43 cc but see they have a new model in 51 cc. I have been out too many times with an auger that doesn't start, well what do you think! Thank you for the response


----------



## Thomas Selwa (Jan 15, 2018)

I bought a mako eskimo 10 inch when sportsman warehouse was in Allen park mi that was almost 9 years ago.the fuel tank cracked 3 years ago.I replaced it with a updated tank,replaced the spark plug, hoses,primer bulb.I'I think it was because I did not leave the vent on the cap loose and it built up psi in the hot summer.today I poured out the old gas put in New gas and it started up within 3pulls it has been a great anger for me,plenty of power,cuts thru deep ice,has not rusted at all and still using the same blades,well worth the money,you will not be disapointed.


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the stingray 8inch. I love it. It’s light and cuts well. My buddy has the propane jiffy. He can cut a 12inch deep hole about 1.5sec faster than I can. He also payed twice as much too. 
I’ve always used true fuel premixed gas and completely drained the tank and carbs at the end of season. Proper maintenance is key.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

RiverRanger said:


> Franks are supposed to get those in today and im hoping to get that propane model when they do arrive


Picked up mine on Saturday and used it Sunday, gotta say im impressed. Eskimo P1 Propane 8"


----------

